# Lake Metigoshe



## hunting4walleyes (Jun 14, 2006)

I am heading to North Dakota in two weeks. I plan on spending a week at Lake Metigoshe! :jammin: :jammin: Has anyone heard any fishing reports from this area? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## gjw (Jul 31, 2006)

:beer: Hi, we just got back from there a did very well on Bluegills, most were in the 6 to 7" range but we got a few pounders as well. We were fishing in 5 to 6 foot of water just outside the bullrushes. We fished over the side of the boat (no bobbers) and used just a hook, crawler and split shot. We didn't get skunked once and in fact at times the action was really fast. You could fill out easy if you wanted. Try the north lake (south was so so), evening and early morning were best. Walleyes were real slow. Northerns ok.

Hope this helps you out, can't say what it will be like when your up there. Good Luck and I hope you enjoy your stay!!!!!!

God Bless!!!

Greg

P.S. Be prepared for alot of bullheads!!!!


----------

